

The Answer for Startups Is Often “Brute Force” - alliejanoch
http://lunarmobiscuit.com/brute-force/

======
SunShiranui
Is Googling around for names and email addresses to use for marketing purposes
even legal?

~~~
miah_
Its legal in the US so long as you follow the CAN-SPAM rules:

Federal rules require the following for commercial email sent to your mobile
phone:

\- Identification – The email must be clearly identified as a solicitation or
advertisement for products or services;

\- Opt-Out – The email must provide easily-accessible, legitimate, and free
ways for you to reject future messages from that sender;

\- Return Address – The email must contain legitimate return email addresses,
as well as the sender’s postal address.

[http://www.fcc.gov/guides/spam-unwanted-text-messages-and-
em...](http://www.fcc.gov/guides/spam-unwanted-text-messages-and-email)

